# Deceiving Bra's



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

What's people's opinions on these padded super miracle bras every girl seems to wear these days?? If wearing for every day personal use then fine, but wearing them when on the pull, converting saggy 32c p!ss flaps into 36c firm, full of life fun bags - Then not cool!! Those bras are made by the devil, an abominationon in the wrong hands!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

titties are titties mate any bird that is willing to share what she's got with me is a nice lass in my book.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Should be classed as false advertising, and the woman in question shoud pay a (oral) fine


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

No way, there's many factors that make up a good boob and they are all different. I love them all in different ways too - but to be conned under flase pretenses, not cool lol!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Your sizes are off. You've just made your girl fatter wearing a 36.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Who cares about boobs it's all about the a rse


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Because you guys are always findind something up with us and make us feel like crap!

So we do what we can to change it or look like we've changed it - it makes us feel slightly better about ourselves!!

Grrr!!

Besides, they're not there for you!! They're there for us and what god intended them for! So there 

If you don't like the way they look or how we want to wear them then don't bloody look!!

Besides its only like you shoving things in your pockets to bulk you out a bit !!!!

Grrrr


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

And a 32 is a average size !!

And a c to a d is a average size!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

And not only that if your co ck w or sack was half on show everyday

You'd do something to enhance them anyway!!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Wonder bra's, because you wonder where the feck they went when you get to the nitty gritty!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Girls are sluts


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Girls are sluts


Says who? You?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Someone's got their titties in a twist! :-/


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Says who? You?


Ding ding, salvatore in for round one


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Ding ding, salvatore in for round one


Stop being horrible!! Not all girls are the same


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Stop being horrible!! Not all girls are the same


Majority are


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Majority are


No they aren't

The majority if the ones you've met ....maybe...maybe that says something about you rather than the girls


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No they aren't
> 
> The majority if the ones you've met ....maybe...maybe that says something about you rather than the girls


Well your being defensive for no reason now

I met all kinds of people, and have learnt, the majority are


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Well your being defensive for no reason now
> 
> I met all kinds of people, and have learnt, the majority are


I am being defensive? Wonder why?

It wasn't so long ago you lot was saying "oh don't brand us men all with the same label we are not all a ss holes!! "

And now your doing the same!

How is calling A girl regardless of which one a slut not offensive? Or a good reason to get defensive

In all Seriousness was the comment needed of a flipping bra thread of all things???


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Girls are pretty much the same. They want to be desired....... But us guys are who gave them that power

By whistling and helping them through doors and stuff

Fact is if we ignored the pretty girls they would have no power. but you watch tomorrow we Will all check a girl out and make her ego and attitude that little bit worse


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I am being defensive? Wonder why?
> 
> It wasn't so long ago you lot was saying "oh don't brand us men all with the same label we are not all a ss holes!!
> 
> ...


Ah man I really don't care that much to argue about this, it's my opinion, doesn't bother me, shouldn't effect you. I couldn't care less if you said all men are ****holes why the f would I care what you thought lol just like what I think shouldn't bother you

Jesus


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Ah man I really don't care that much to argue about this, it's my opinion, doesn't bother me, shouldn't effect you. I couldn't care less if you said all men are ****holes why the f would I care what you thought lol just like what I think shouldn't bother you
> 
> Jesus


Maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself


No i'll do what i like with them, thanks

Although my advice to you would be you shouldn't get all hot and bothered about someone's opinion that has nothing to do with you

This must be the forth thread I've seen you on this week where your getting all out your pram about what someone has said even though its had nothing to do with you, shouldn't be on a forum if you can't handle public opinions that differ to your own


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Maybe you should keep your opinions to yourself


Maybe you should also... i for one disagreed with nearly every single one you have shared lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Who cares about boobs it's all about the a rse


Gay :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> No i'll do what i like with them, thanks
> 
> Although my advice to you would be you shouldn't get all hot and bothered about someone's opinion that has nothing to do with you
> 
> This must be the forth thread I've seen you on this week where your getting all out your pram about what someone has said even though its had nothing to do with you, shouldn't be on a forum if you can't handle public opinions that differ to your own


And neither should you

The last thread was closed due to you lot name calling!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Maybe you should also... i for one disagreed with nearly every single one you have shared lol.


Well you clearly have the same level ad intelligence as the rest


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> And neither should you
> 
> The last thread was closed due to you lot name calling!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=237288

You having another one of your tempers, for no reason

Go to bed or something, you need to relax


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=237288
> 
> You having another one of your tempers, for no reason
> 
> Go to bed or something, you need to relax


No ,


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well you clearly have the same level ad intelligence as the rest


of*


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think there is every going to be agreement on things like padded bras or butt pads because of course some people use them to false advertise and others just use them to feel more confident or sexy in there own skin. I personally have never used anything like that. But I don't think it is wrong for girls to use them.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Ding ding, salvatore in for round one


Nice fishing! I agree this one is fiesty.


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

100% agree with sckeane here


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This thread is pointless in general anyway lol. It needs to be in MA where it can be backed up by facts and numorous before and after pictures !!!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=237288
> 
> You having another one of your tempers, for no reason
> 
> Go to bed or something, you need to relax


It wasn't for no reason either!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> This thread is pointless in general anyway lol. It needs to be in MA where it can be backed up by facts and numorous before and after pictures !!!!!


Move it then! Or start another,?

I'd much prefer you slag us of in there rather than in gen con!

Ill even send pics if it will shut you lot up  (joking)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> It wasn't for no reason either!!


Why are you still so bothered and defensive? I don't caaaaaaarrrreeeeeee way too relaxed unlike yourself, bigger issues in the world.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Why are you still so bothered and defensive? I don't caaaaaaarrrreeeeeee way too relaxed unlike yourself, bigger issues in the world.


Like?? Is the next thread gonna be shape wear

How deceiving it is hiding all our lumps and bumps! Only to take them of and look like a potato??


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Whos gonna be the first male member to come to her defense and try and snake his way in as the knight in shining armor


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

gtir said:


> Whos gonna be the first male member to come to her defense and try and snake his way in as the knight in shining armor


Some bender I suspect, probs ackee


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gtir said:


> Whos gonna be the first male member to come to her defense and try and snake his way in as the knight in shining armor


Fvck you guys! Leave her and her deceiving bras alone!!

I just wanted to be first at something


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Like?? Is the next thread gonna be shape wear
> 
> How deceiving it is hiding all our lumps and bumps! Only to take them of and look like a potato??


No idea what your on about you argumentative goat neither am I interested

I've already said I don't care how many times, stop quoting me your wasting my battery with notifications, I said my opinion that's all that was needed, not you hassling me cause you didn't like what I said.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Who's deceiving bras are we talking about here ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> No idea what your on about you argumentative goat neither am I interested
> 
> I've already said I don't care how many times, stop quoting me your wasting my battery with notifications, I said my opinion that's all that was needed, not you hassling me cause you didn't like what I said.


Your opinion was nothing to do with the topic


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Who's deceiving bras are we talking about here ?


Fcuk knows


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Your opinion was nothing to do with the topic


Girls have nothing to do with the topic?

Jesus your not all the loaf are you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Girls are sluts


Including your mum? :whistling:

A bit unnecessary and unkind, whether serious or a joke. Please drop that line of posting.

Anyway, I like bras - and what's underneath them


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mrssalvadore are you single? Because I feel sorry for your man he must never win an argument or does but gives up. You are the really the pinnacle of a nagging women lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Girls have nothing to do with the topic?
> 
> Jesus your not all the loaf are you


Girls being sluts has nothing to do with what bra they wear


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Mrssalvadore are you single? Because I feel sorry for your man he must never win an argument or does but gives up. You are the really the pinnacle of a nagging women lol


Lol. He's a lawyer he always gets the last word and that's final lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Reckon the problem is that boobs don't come in a 1 shape fits all. If a girl is slender her boobs might look bigger. Some ladies don't have much forward mass, but have breast tissue that extends further back.

Cause the way breast tissue is distributed differently on women some of us have only certain styles we can wear. I can't wear balconets as I fall out. Some of these styles make our boobs look bigger, or smaller, or more handful or melon sized.

Believe me when I say shopping for a goddamn bra that fits is as frustrating for us as finding out the boobs in the bra you just unhooked isn't what you expected. Doesn't help when apparently 78% of women are wearing the wrong sized bra.

Interesting fact, NASA (yes those space people) have just released an app that lets you 3d map breast size from a picture.....

While I'm on the subject. It is an utter pain that if you have big boobs but a small back size it is bloody difficult finding a bra that doesn't look like the equivalent of granny panties. Grrrr.

On the topic of padding. Not all women have equal sized breasts. In which case, some ladies use padding to even them out.

Finally....you got a pair of breasts in your hands.....Ain't that a result in itself? Put your face in and go Blubbby, blubbby, blubbbbby!

No need to attack anyone for differences in opinion. :wub:


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

In all honesty some peoples mothers Will have been at some point. 85% my mum was at some point seems fair percentage wise

No offense meant im sure everyones mothers are lovely now


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Including your mum? :whistling:
> 
> A bit unnecessary and unkind, whether serious or a joke. Please drop that line of posting.


I guess your mums a slut too then?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Reckon the problem is that boobs don't come in a 1 shape fits all. If a girl is slender her boobs might look bigger. Some ladies don't have much forward mass, but have breast tissue that extends further back.
> 
> ...


But does that make you a s lut?? No it doesn't ! Which is the point I was trying to make!! 

Great post


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Girls being sluts has nothing to do with what bra they wear


 it's a contributing factor


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> it's a contributing factor


So you're a jackass because you wear ....socks?? Don't be ridiculous


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

From bras to sluts to mothers. You people


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> But does that make you a s lut?? No it doesn't ! Which is the point I was trying to make!!
> 
> Great post


My whaaaaaa?

How do breasts make women sluts?

Men have breast tissue too.

Is it wrong that weird connection I find absolutely hysterical! Dammit. I need a pat on the back. I've got hiccups from giggling! :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

sckeane obviously wanted a week off - he should have asked directly, but he got his wish anyway. A bit too flippant with the insults, not at all funny.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> My whaaaaaa?
> 
> How do breasts make women sluts?
> 
> ...


His comment in a bra thread was girls are sluts! I can't find another example of a more unconnected insult it has nothing to do with the fact that woman wear bras! It's like I said above its like him being called names because he wears socks

It's ridiculous


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> So you're a jackass because you wear ....socks?? Don't be ridiculous


Depends what socks tbh


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone have an exact definition for slut 

Must have some boundries?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

dtlv said:


> sckeane obviously wanted a week off - he should have asked directly, but he got his wish anyway. A bit too flippant with the insults, not at all funny.


Thank you!

I know I have fired out of line also.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gtir said:


> Does anyone have an exact definition for slut
> 
> Must have some boundries?


A slovenly or promiscuous woman!!!

Basically a prostitute


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Very fancy  much nicer way of saying it. lesser educated may even take it as a compliment


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I know I have fired out of line also.


I think you were somewhat provoked, so don't worry. Whether he was trying to be funny or sincerely mean, either way he overstepped the mark.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I think you were somewhat provoked, so don't worry. Whether he was trying to be funny or sincerely mean, either way he overstepped the mark.


Thanks for understanding :thumbup1:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

gtir said:


> Whos gonna be the first male member to come to her defense and try and snake his way in as the knight in shining armor


She does have a point though!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Not about what someone wears being a reflection of there personality .

So he sort of had a point


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> Not about what someone wears being a reflection of there personality .
> 
> So he sort of had a point


You can't say girls who wear bras are sluts just because they wear a bra! It's ludicrous ! If she wants to wear a bra to make her self confidence level higher then surely that doesn't make her a slut? There under the clothes!

Do y fronts , boxers , etc make you any less of a person? Or a male slut?

No


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Ck boxers make you a badman! Pfft


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Ck boxers make you a badman! Pfft


See how stupid it is!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Not about what someone wears being a reflection of there personality .
> 
> So he sort of had a point


It's late so maybe I'm being silly. But can you explain why wearing a bra is a reflection on my or any other woman's personality? Or did I misunderstand what you are saying?

I have to wear a bra. It'd be obscene if I didn't in public and I don't want to end up with my breasts down round my ankles because I haven't worn something to support them.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> You can't say girls who wear bras are sluts just because they wear a bra! It's ludicrous ! If she wants to wear a bra to make her self confidence level higher then surely that doesn't make her a slut? There under the clothes!
> 
> Do y fronts , boxers , etc make you any less of a person? Or a male slut?
> 
> No


I wasnt saying that .. just what someone wears does reflect on them .....

Let's say I walked into a pub you were in ,wearing beige shorts a hawai shirt and luminous green socks with sandals.... 100% you would mutter cnut under your breath .

I'm not knocking wonderbras I love a bit of cleavage

But if I met a bird and peeled of her clothes to find peep hole bra of course I'd think ..slut .


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> But if I met a bird and peeled of her clothes to find peep hole bra of course I'd think ..slut .


OK, I think I see your point.

If I peeled off her clothes and found a peep hole bra, my first reaction would be "OW nipple chaffing!!!":crying:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> OK, I think I see your point.
> 
> If I peeled off her clothes and found a peep hole bra, my first reaction would be "OW nipple chaffing!!!":crying:


Ha ha never thought of that .

But personally my first thought would be "nice one " lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Ha ha never thought of that .
> 
> But personally my first thought would be "nice one " lol


Really. Unless it's a super high quality bra made of silk then it's gonna be like rope burn. A lot of the apparently sexy peephole bras will cause serious chaffage if they're worn for any length of time. Also, unless you're into the kink scene, most women look for a bra that will protect and hide nipples, rather than expose them. One reason lined bras are so popular. It's actually kinder to our sensitive skin and nipples.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Mrssalvadore are you single? Because I feel sorry for your man he must never win an argument or does but gives up. You are the really the pinnacle of a nagging women lol


i think mrssalvadore is taking over from former member poke lol

that guy was the most argumentative ass hole on here


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> i think mrssalvadore is taking over from former member poke lol
> 
> that guy was the most argumentative ass hole on here


My bad

But I did have a point otherwise sk.... Would still be here

And cats are not useless


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> My bad
> 
> But I did have a point otherwise sk.... Would still be here
> 
> And cats are not useless


incorrect


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> incorrect


  they are not !!!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> they are not !!!


thats what sir poke would have said, not me lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> incorrect


Kitties are fluffy!

Plus they're excellent at reassuring people who are hurt. After my dad was in a car accident our cat sat for him for hours and purred and helped him be calm. They are lovely.

Except when they work out how to open the fridge door and climb in and eat the rest of the roast chicken.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> i think mrssalvadore is taking over from former member poke lol
> 
> that guy was the most argumentative ass hole on here


Haha I remember him, every day it was arguments or fickle sarcasm.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> thats what sir poke would have said, not me lol


I know it was every thread.

I'm not argumentative in every thread !! Not every SINGLE one anyway! Besides I had to watch my cat die today so I'm having a free pass!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Kitties are fluffy!
> 
> Plus they're excellent at reassuring people who are hurt. After my dad was in a car accident our cat sat for him for hours and purred and helped him be calm. They are lovely.
> 
> Except when they work out how to open the fridge door and climb in and eat the rest of the roast chicken.


Hahhaahah no my kida do that never mind the cats lol down to 3 now


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Reckon the problem is that boobs don't come in a 1 shape fits all. If a girl is slender her boobs might look bigger. Some ladies don't have much forward mass, but have breast tissue that extends further back.
> 
> ...


You mean NASA the space nerds. They prob don't get to see naked women much. I bet all the snaps get sent back to their NASA HQ


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahhaahah no my kida do that never mind the cats lol down to 3 now


No, kids never eat the leftovers and blame the dog or cats. Nevah!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, kids never eat the leftovers and blame the dog or cats. Nevah!


Hahaha!!! Little one to ropes in his big sister to take all the blame lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

artful_dodger87 said:


> You mean NASA the space nerds. They prob don't get to see naked women much. I bet all the snaps get sent back to their NASA HQ


Oi! There is nothing wrong with being a nerd! :tt2: I resemble that remark. I still think it's a brilliant concept. Especially as so many women end up with back problems from ill fitting bras. :thumb:

Don't forget NASA isn't just men. Hence the "people" bit.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha!!! Little one to ropes in his big sister to take all the blame lol


Oh yes. I know that situation all too well! hahahaha!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi! There is nothing wrong with being a nerd! :tt2: I resemble that remark. I still think it's a brilliant concept. Especially as so many women end up with back problems from ill fitting bras. :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget NASA isn't just men. Hence the "people" bit.


I actually like the spacey nerd stuff Brian Cox makes it more comprehendable for a simple mind like mine. But any deep thinking and the brain begins to hurt.

Yeh I suppose there'll be one or two women there to make tea and such. I joke I joke before mrssalvadore goes off on one. Don't you women know us men don't like strong minded women with opinions and thoughts, it scares us lol

Anyway what was this thread actually about?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

artful_dodger87 said:


> I actually like the spacey nerd stuff Brian Cox makes it more comprehendable for a simple mind like mine. But any deep thinking and the brain begins to hurt.
> 
> Yeh I suppose there'll be one or two women there to make tea and such. I joke I joke before mrssalvadore goes off on one. Don't you women know us men don't like strong minded women with opinions and thoughts, it scares us lol
> 
> Anyway what was this thread actually about?


Love Brian Cox. He's a scientist in the true sense of the word. Has the ability to take something extremely complex and make it relateable. Huge problem with so many scientists is they don't have the skill to make science accessible to people who aren't experts. That's no slight on the general population, that's me saying too many researchers talk high minded complex blibble and forget the main purpose of science and research is that we need to communicate it so everyone can understand. That IMO is the number 1. priority.

Have you seen his TV show, the wonders of the solar system? Love it.

Also, don't you know there is a skill to making the perfect cup of tea? :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had an ex with A cup boobs, she literally had the smallest boobs I've ever seen, and to cover it up she wore a padded bra.

Not a single fvck was given by me at any time - I love boobs don't get me wrong, but I don't get hung up over sh1t like a girls tit size. If they feel better with a padded bra I see no harm in it.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love Brian Cox. He's a scientist in the true sense of the word. Has the ability to take something extremely complex and make it relateable. Huge problem with so many scientists is they don't have the skill to make science accessible to people who aren't experts. That's no slight on the general population, that's me saying too many researchers talk high minded complex blibble and forget the main purpose of science and research is that we need to communicate it so everyone can understand. That IMO is the number 1. priority.
> 
> Have you seen his TV show, the wonders of the solar system? Love it.
> 
> Also, don't you know there is a skill to making the perfect cup of tea? :thumb:


Yeh I love his shows I think I watched them on tv and again on I player. Your correct his ability to simplify complex science and correlate it into every day use for the masses is incredible. And you can see his love for science and teaching coming across. If I had teachers like him in school I may have loved physics. I'd be amazing to have his knowledge for a day.

He was on QI a while ago and Ross noble kept talking over him I was going mad, let the clever man talk.

It does take great skill to make tea, that's why I always make my own. It just never tastes right when somebody else makes it.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrbritish said:


> Not about what someone wears being a reflection of there personality .
> 
> So he sort of had a point


Wtf? So if I wear a push up bra I'm a slut that day., but if I wear my granny bra the next day I'm not? What a ridiculous notion!

Apart from the fact I'd rather not wear one at all, as they are the most uncomfortable things ever, so.etimes you ha e to wear different styles depending on your outerwear....sometimes that means a bra tha pushes them together if wearing a low cut top....hardly makes me a slut, ffs.

Just another excuse to slag off women on this forum......why all the hate?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Some bender I suspect, probs ackee


I was enjoying the tiff till i saw i got dragged in


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

those body huggers are worse :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> And not only that if your co ck w or sack was half on show everyday
> 
> You'd do something to enhance them anyway!!


lmao well I need read no further that about sums it up folks


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Wtf? So if I wear a push up bra I'm a slut that day., but if I wear my granny bra the next day I'm not? What a ridiculous notion!
> 
> Apart from the fact I'd rather not wear one at all, as they are the most uncomfortable things ever, so.etimes you ha e to wear different styles depending on your outerwear....sometimes that means a bra tha pushes them together if wearing a low cut top....hardly makes me a slut, ffs.
> 
> Just another excuse to slag off women on this forum......why all the hate?


Beklet please feel free to post pic of said boobies being pushed together:innocent:.

I must be getting senile the older I get cause i cant understand anyone having a go at a women for putting in the effort to make herself feel better.I love seeing the mrs walking around the house with just a tee shirt on and no bra underneath, the way the light catches her and sometimes the natural shape of her bangers is clear to see.

Bras serve a purpose, almost like crimbo when you get a present and you unwrap it slowly to keep the suspense going that we bit longer-love it.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Wtf? So if I wear a push up bra I'm a slut that day., but if I wear my granny bra the next day I'm not? What a ridiculous notion!
> 
> Apart from the fact I'd rather not wear one at all, as they are the most uncomfortable things ever, so.etimes you ha e to wear different styles depending on your outerwear....sometimes that means a bra tha pushes them together if wearing a low cut top....hardly makes me a slut, ffs.
> 
> Just another excuse to slag off women on this forum......why all the hate?


Nail on the head

That's the point and argument I was trying to her across but you did it a lot better


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow this thread dissolved into a load of complete bollox.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Wow this thread dissolved into a load of complete bollox.


Agreed 

7 pages, zero boobies and 1 GIF :lol:

Thread did NOT deliver :laugh:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> My whaaaaaa?
> 
> How do breasts make women sluts?
> 
> ...


I have a little bit of gyno and I'm definitely a slut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well sckeane must not be gettin any... or got turned down by someone in a push up bra

Ladies just a bit of bra advice. Can you please wear them a cup size or 2 too small so that your titties are spillin out of the top, I like that!

Thank you


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Well sckeane must not be gettin any... or got turned down by someone in a push up bra
> 
> Ladies just a bit of bra advice. Can you please wear them a cup size or 2 too small so that your titties are spillin out of the top, I like that!
> 
> Thank you


No then you get the 4 boob effect!!!

I actually wear sports bras a lot to pin mine down as blouses don't fit properly otherwise 

Big boobs are not fun


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> And not only that if your co ck w or sack was half on show everyday
> 
> You'd do something to enhance them anyway!!


:lol:Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

True :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> No then you get the 4 boob effect!!!
> 
> I actually wear sports bras a lot to pin mine down as blouses don't fit properly otherwise
> 
> Big boobs are not fun


I like the 4 boob effect its great

Why are you pinnin your stuff down? Do you not know how lucky you are to have knockers? Show them off! Leave the top 4 buttons of your blouse undone, bit of clevage poppin out or the 4 boob effect goin on you cant go wrong

Boobs are great fun you're taking yours for granted


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Padded bras ? men in small t shirts when they should be wearing large ?

It's all the same - VANITY i tell you.

I love titties big small perky flat anything!

Padding isn't gonna change my view once ive torn her bra off!!

GET THEM NIPPLES IN MY MOUTH BABY!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> I like the 4 boob effect its great
> 
> Why are you pinnin your stuff down? Do you not know how lucky you are to have knockers? Show them off! Leave the top 4 buttons of your blouse undone, bit of clevage poppin out or the 4 boob effect goin on you cant go wrong
> 
> Boobs are great fun you're taking yours for granted


Hahah not too sure how seriously I would be taken at work.

Don't worry they come out for evenings and weekends

And I love boobs. I live ina land of them


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

pics or no pinminedownasblousesdon'tfitproperlyotherwise :whistling:


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

Bra's that make boobs look bigger? I ain't havin that. I think us lads need some before and after pics just to prove such a contraption exists ????


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

so this thread has turned into how many women can people wind up lol.

i dont like padded bras or them body sculpting things women can buy cuz its not that woman then. i find really skinny women a turn off and i find if they have a gorgeous face then their body size doesnt bother me weather its size 10 or 20. women in mens mags are curvy and got some meat on them, its the womens gossip mags that make them think men want sticks.

knowone should wear clothes that alter themselves. everyone is attractive to someone so just have confidence and let that carry it off. forget the padded bras that make boobs look bigger when they aint just be proud of what you got  .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Hahah not too sure how seriously I would be taken at work.
> 
> Don't worry they come out for evenings and weekends
> 
> And I love boobs. I live ina land of them


I want to live in a land of boobs whats your address


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> I want to live in a land of boobs whats your address


14 nipple avenue

Breasttown

Funbag ville


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> pics or no pinminedownasblousesdon'tfitproperlyotherwise :whistling:


Sorry I'm not that kind of girl


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Mrssalvadore are you single? Because I feel sorry for your man he must never win an argument or does but gives up. You are the really the pinnacle of a nagging women lol


Do men ever win arguments with women I know I never have its just agree to everything even if there wrong wich 9 times out of 10 they are and shut your mouth otherwise no sex for a week lol


----------



## boney_mc (May 18, 2013)

I'm very surprised there are any women replying to this... You've been sucked in and this is entertaining as hell! Good job OP


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Who cares about boobs it's all about the a rse


Yes, yes captain.

Nobody looks at the mantelpiece when you're poking the fire.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Well sckeane must not be gettin any... or got turned down by someone in a push up bra
> 
> Ladies just a bit of bra advice. Can you please wear them a cup size or 2 too small so that your titties are spillin out of the top, I like that!
> 
> Thank you


The HORRROR!!! Sorry, they just fall out and the underwire bruises across breast tissue.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have pecs, don't wear bras and i'm a massive slut, does this make me an exception?

Oh and i think Instagram is worse for false advertising! Makes girls look far better then they are!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

squirt said:


> Do men ever win arguments with women I know I never have its just agree to everything even if there wrong wich 9 times out of 10 they are and shut your mouth otherwise no sex for a week lol


This one will go far


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> The HORRROR!!! Sorry, they just fall out and the underwire bruises across breast tissue.


I know its awesome! You know it's guna fall out at some point but you dont know when... the suspense is great :lol:

Dont worry about the bruises they will go


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> I know its awesome! You know it's guna fall out at some point but you dont know when... the suspense is great :lol:
> 
> Dont worry about the bruises they will go


You're a terrible, terrible man! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> I know its awesome! You know it's guna fall out at some point but you dont know when... the suspense is great :lol:
> 
> Dont worry about the bruises they will go


Lol  lol


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Because you guys are always findind something up with us and make us feel like crap!
> 
> So we do what we can to change it or look like we've changed it - it makes us feel slightly better about ourselves!!
> 
> ...


calm down and make me a sandwich.

:whistling:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed
> 
> 7 pages, zero boobies and 1 GIF :lol:
> 
> Thread did NOT deliver :laugh:


i have posted you some boobies my friend...... all be it they are not female!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i have posted you some boobies my friend...... all be it they are not female!
> 
> i prefer this, she dont need no push up bra! :devil2: :devil2: (god dang it, now i have movement again...) :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> damnnnnnn! continued entertainment.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> calm down and make me a sandwich.
> 
> :whistling:


Make your own sandwich


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Girls are sluts


And sluts in ur opinion are?? Let me guess...those who put out...but let me av a stab again u conclude to this decision after having the said 'slut' yourself ...what does that make u???


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> And sluts in ur opinion are?? Let me guess...those who put out...but let me av a stab again u conclude to this decision after having the said 'slut' yourself ...what does that make u???


He's been banned Skye , lol just leave it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

girls who are as flat as an iron board wearing padded bra's etc :no:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Wtf? So if I wear a push up bra I'm a slut that day., but if I wear my granny bra the next day I'm not? What a ridiculous notion!
> 
> Apart from the fact I'd rather not wear one at all, as they are the most uncomfortable things ever, so.etimes you ha e to wear different styles depending on your outerwear....sometimes that means a bra tha pushes them together if wearing a low cut top....hardly makes me a slut, ffs.
> 
> Just another excuse to slag off women on this forum......why all the hate?


You obviously didn't read on I wasn't saying that at all .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF!! What i wanna know is why theres arguments that i am not involved in!!!!!!! Am i mellowing in old age or something. Your all cvnts!



lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> calm down and make me a sandwich.
> 
> :whistling:


Well as the best chefs in the world are apparently all men....get thee to the kitchen and make ME a sandwich boy!  Om nom sandwich nom.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well as the best chefs in the world are apparently all men....get thee to the kitchen and make ME a sandwich boy!  Om nom sandwich nom.


can i choose the filling???? (said with a massive grin from ear to ear)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> can i choose the filling???? (said with a massive grin from ear to ear)


As long as you intend to make it a bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado, then yes. :tt2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> I wasnt saying that .. just what someone wears does reflect on them .....
> 
> Let's say I walked into a pub you were in ,wearing beige shorts a hawai shirt and luminous green socks with sandals.... 100% you would mutter cnut under your breath .
> 
> ...


You would think slut?? I don't get it??


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> As long as you intend to make it a bacon, lettuce, tomato and avocado, then yes. :tt2:


ok ok, and whats in it for me?

plus, just an observation here but are you doing the ' i'm a little tea pot' dance in your avi? its hard to tell??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok ok, and whats in it for me?
> 
> plus, just an observation here but are you doing the ' i'm a little tea pot' dance in your avi? its hard to tell??


Why, you have the honour of making me a sandwich of course. Oh and I'll take a beer with it as I'm watching the game sweetie.

Nah I wasn't, but it's a valid guess.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Breda said:


> I like the 4 boob effect its great
> 
> Why are you pinnin your stuff down? Do you not know how lucky you are to have knockers? Show them off! Leave the top 4 buttons of your blouse undone, bit of clevage poppin out or the 4 boob effect goin on you cant go wrong
> 
> Boobs are great fun you're taking yours for granted


Ladies, NEVER take them for granted................

They have more power than you could ever understand :innocent:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> You would think slut?? I don't get it??


I kind of agree... Peephole bras and crutch less knickers are not the kind of thing I would wear on a first date...

Naughty night with the hubby well yes maybe


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

on the bra side of things, my chick got measured this weekend gone. she was a 34dd now a 34c :sad: knew i shouldnt have got her into weights :death:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

First Resten now Sckeane :crying:

Only got @jon-kent left


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> First Resten now Sckeane :crying:
> 
> Only got @jon-kent left


There can be only one mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> There can be only one mate


just us left to fvck sh1t up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> just us left to fvck sh1t up


Haha yeah ! Resten txt me earlier saying 53hrs till im back :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Resten txt me earlier saying 53hrs till im back :lol:


Bet he's been so bored haha. Probably set a timer on his phone so he knows when his ban is up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Bet he's been so bored haha. Probably set a timer on his phone so he knows when his ban is up


Bored enough to constantly whatsapp me mate ! :lol: its so bad my phone stays on silent now hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Bored enough to constantly whatsapp me mate ! :lol: its so bad my phone stays on silent now hahahahaha


ahaha poor guy!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> ahaha poor guy!


No mate fcuk that guy !!! Ive had 2 bollock pictures so far :sad:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> He's been banned Skye , lol just leave it


Bit harsh!? Did you snitch?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> No mate fcuk that guy !!! Ive had 2 bollock pictures so far :sad:


time to break out the **** pictures mate! That will stop him!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Birds have double standards....if we whacked 4 pair of aocks and a foot long chorizo in our crackers on the pull then sported a half inch fanny bandit in the bwdroom we'd get the big fuk off........by the time her twin airbags are on hwr hips like a roofers nailbag most of us just get tore in lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.

Women DO NOT dress to impress guys. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tamara said:


> I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.
> 
> *Women DO NOT dress to impress guys*. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


Lol..........


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

We wear what we want


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.
> 
> Women DO NOT dress to impress guys. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


So that avatar is to try and impress like the 3 other women on here then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> So that avatar is to try and impress like the 3 other women on here then?


Mine is


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> So that avatar is to try and impress like the 3 other women on here then?


Not to impress but to try and be as good as.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I had a Eureka moment many years ago. There are a number of reasons a woman I pass in the street might be wearing a short skirt, a tight top, a low-cut neckline, a flattering bra or FM heels. It might be purely to make herself feel good, it might be what she considers fashionable, it might even be to impress a certain bloke. The one reason she didn't do it was to impress me because she doesn't know me and when she got dressed that morning she had no way of knowing our paths would cross. Since that day I've never really given a rat's ass what women I don't know wear.

For the record though, I love wonder bras. They make the world a brighter place and if they are false advertising it's for products I'm never going to be taking home so where's the harm in it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> Not to impress but to try and be as good as.


Ha yeh right. I have met some women in the past and they certainly do dress to impress guys.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

tamara said:


> I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.
> 
> Women DO NOT dress to impress guys. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


Theres a lot of truth in that, for some women its a competitive thing about the latest fashion, look, make up what ever other **** they obsess about. Thats not to impress men they know show some leg or chest n most guys will be impressed anyway.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tamara said:


> I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.
> 
> Women DO NOT dress to impress guys. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


You should do stand up


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank fuk this s.hit don't apply to me 

and they say the Gays are bitches !! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I kind of agree... Peephole bras and crutch less knickers are not the kind of thing I would wear on a first date...
> 
> Naughty night with the hubby well yes maybe


Fair enough...but I don't think clothes define a person..ie peephole slut...it's all how we view it and how we are conditioned to view it...crutch less knickers to me make me think..lazy way to take a ****, airy, no itchy material great


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Ha yeh right. I have met some women in the past and they certainly do dress to impress guys.


Some being the operative word....as if said before don't tar us all withy the dirty brush :nono:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sh1te thread, loads of whinging, moaning and bitching.

Anyhow, any pics of said bras


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Sh1te thread, loads of whinging, moaning and bitching.
> 
> Anyhow, any pics of said bras


Here you go mate:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Here you go mate:


Tremendous. I love the way you can pump them up to any size. Where do I buy a set for the missus? Don't say Beijing


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Tremendous. I love the way you can pump them up to any size. Where do I buy a set for the missus? Don't say Beijing


I'll be bringing them to the UK in time for Christmas if you want some :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> I'll be bringing them to the UK in time for Christmas if you want some :laugh:


Good man, charitable work for the birds and blokes of the UK, spreading happiness before Xmas 

I'll have 7 sets, one a day for a week for the missus.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

What kind of girls is she trying to impress?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

tamara said:


> I didn't see this yesterday so I'm adding my pearls now.
> 
> Women DO NOT dress to impress guys. They dress to impress OTHER WOMEN!! Something you guys should remember. Why do you think your wife/girlfriend takes so long to get ready for a night out or any social situation? She don't give a f.uck what you think,but she wants to be more stylish or sexy than the other females that will be there.


while I can see why you would think that we all know this statement is total bollocks. Women dressed to impress men end of. So why do you get so jealous when you see another woman wearing revealing clothes? It's cause you know SHE will get the male attention not YOU.

Almost funny you think women dress to impress other women but it don't wash lol. Hence why any bloke no dates a woman who overly dresses should be cautious...she is looking for ATTENTION


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

**** impressing - its lying, if youve got sh1t tits, you aint getting a second ride so enjoy the first your lying bitch ass gotcha pmsl


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Delhi said:


> while I can see why you would think that we all know this statement is total bollocks. Women dressed to impress men end of. So why do you get so jealous when you see another woman wearing revealing clothes? It's cause you know SHE will get the male attention not YOU.
> 
> Almost funny you think women dress to impress other women but it don't wash lol. Hence why any bloke no dates a woman who overly dresses should be cautious...she is looking for ATTENTION


When you see a woman walking down the street with her perfectly made up face, stiletto nails, perfectly coordinated outfit with shoes and bag she ain't dressing for no man.

When you see a woman dressed in skimpy revealing clothes, chances are she's going to be in the vicinity of other women also wearing revealing clothes.

There's psychology behind everything, if there's a woman wearing revealing clothes in a place where the occasion doesn't call for one to dress that way then there's going to be someone there that she wants to look better than.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Genuine question for tamara...

What women were you trying to impress with your semi nude pictures posted on the forum?

Keen to know what females was impressed by that. I mean all us guys loved it but that mattered not one bit to you as it only matters if the women were impressed and we all know you did it for them...right?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Here you go mate:


That's awesome. And mesmerising! I really like the bra too, it's pretty.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

tamara said:


> When you see a woman walking down the street with her perfectly made up face, stiletto nails, perfectly coordinated outfit with shoes and bag she ain't dressing for no man.
> 
> When you see a woman dressed in skimpy revealing clothes, chances are she's going to be in the vicinity of other women also wearing revealing clothes.
> 
> There's psychology behind everything, if there's a woman wearing revealing clothes in a place where the occasion doesn't call for one to dress that way then there's going to be someone there that she wants to look better than.


Sorry to disappoint but yes she is dressing to impress men. Unless of course she is lesbian.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I just wear what I feel good in.

Which to be honest mean I can try and impress anyone- men and women. I'm happily engaged but its nice to get compliments (from either sex)


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> You would think slut?? I don't get it??


really ?? :confused1:

every single woman i have met wearing a peep hole bra was a slut

just going by my own experiences

are you telling me if you see someone dressed as i described in socks and sandles you would not make a judgment about them ?.

and like i said a bird in a wonderbra to me does not scream slut ,just she needs a little boost to her assets.

my argument was , people are judged by what they wear .

ps. if you own a peephole bra , no offence intended

post a pic and im shure everyone will give you there opinion :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I just wear what I feel good in.
> 
> Which to be honest mean I can try and impress anyone- men and women. I'm happily engaged but its nice to get compliments (from either sex)


Where have you been missy? Not seen you around in aagggggges


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Sorry to disappoint but yes she is dressing to impress men. Unless of course she is lesbian.


Not always. I find women dress to feel confident. And that could men for men, for women, for themselves, any reason you can think of really


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Where have you been missy? Not seen you around in aagggggges


Ahhh nice to be missed! I've had surgery on my mouth and a new tattoo so feeling sorry for myself lol 

You ok??


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Some being the operative word....as if said before don't tar us all withy the dirty brush :nono:


eh?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Ahhh nice to be missed! I've had surgery on my mouth and a new tattoo so feeling sorry for myself lol
> 
> You ok??


Oh, hope you're feeling okay now? I asked the other day in the pr where you was!! We've all missed you lol 

We're all good ta! Apart from the cat dying on me last night


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh, hope you're feeling okay now? I asked the other day in the pr where you was!! We've all missed you lol
> 
> We're all good ta! Apart from the cat dying on me last night


Feeling delicate but ill live

Oh no sweetie I'm so sorry


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Sorry to disappoint but yes she is dressing to impress men. Unless of course she is lesbian.


In your opinion. I'm telling you they don't.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Feeling delicate but ill live
> 
> Oh no sweetie I'm so sorry


Hope you'll post pics of the new tatt??

It's okay he's not hurting Anymore bless him


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hope you'll post pics of the new tatt??
> 
> It's okay he's not hurting Anymore bless him


When it's finished oh yes 

Oh bless


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Genuine question for tamara...
> 
> What women were you trying to impress with your semi nude pictures posted on the forum?
> 
> Keen to know what females was impressed by that. I mean all us guys loved it but that mattered not one bit to you as it only matters if the women were impressed and we all know you did it for them...right?


I did that because I was told not to. You guys are on the Internet with over 20 billion images of boobs at your disposal, much better boobs than mine. There's a difference between rebelling and trying to impress. Plus I thought it was funny.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> When it's finished oh yes
> 
> Oh bless


What is it of?? I get exciting with other people tattoos in a none freaky way obviously !! (Am not allowed any lol)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> What is it of?? I get exciting with other people tattoos in a none freaky way obviously !! (Am not allowed any lol)


2 kingfishers, Sanskrit and some watercolour 

How do I get into PR?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> 2 kingfishers, Sanskrit and some watercolour
> 
> How do I get into PR?


Join permission groups on the web page bottom left  oooooh sounds amazing


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

tamara said:


> In your opinion. I'm telling you they don't.


Yes in my opinion but the years of evolution and the laws of nature and animal instinct back me up. But hey ho you sisters know you are right cause you just are.

Btw when you say you dress to impress other women you really mean to COMPETE with other women. What do you think you are competing for? Status, style, symbolism, attractiveness, power? Do your research and you will see all that equates to getting a better partner. Think of a peacock lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Yes in my opinion but the years of evolution and the laws of nature and animal instinct back me up. But hey ho you sisters know you are right cause you just are.
> 
> Btw when you say you dress to impress other women you really mean to COMPETE with other women. What do you think you are competing for? Status, style, symbolism, attractiveness, power? Do your research and you will see all that equates to getting a better partner. Think of a peacock lol.


I like peacocks they're pretty


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

tamara said:


> I did that because I was told not to. You guys are on the Internet with over 20 billion images of boobs at your disposal, much better boobs than mine. There's a difference between rebelling and trying to impress. Plus I thought it was funny.


Again I am not on the attack so please don't take it I am. So you post up provocative pictures to rebel? Why you feel the need to do that on a open board with total strangers?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> In your opinion. I'm telling you they don't.


You can't actually speak for all women though to be fair, you're just giving your opinion.

My girlfriend dresses to look better than other women, but not to impress them but to make me think she looks better. She also does dress to impress guys, she likes the attention, she couldn't care less whether women are impressed, but she's like them to feel a little inferior how do I know? Because she told me, hardly something to lie about.

So while some women do want to impress other women, in my experience it isn't the majority. Doesn't mean you aren't, but not all


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tamara said:


> I did that because I was told not to. You guys are on the Internet with over 20 billion images of boobs at your disposal, much better boobs than mine. There's a difference between rebelling and trying to impress. Plus I thought it was funny.


I would have done too, feel free to rebel again, please don't post semi naked pictures.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Delhi said:


> while I can see why you would think that we all know this statement is total bollocks. Women dressed to impress men end of. So why do you get so jealous when you see another woman wearing revealing clothes? It's cause you know SHE will get the male attention not YOU.
> 
> Almost funny you think women dress to impress other women but it don't wash lol. Hence why any bloke no dates a woman who overly dresses should be cautious...she is looking for ATTENTION


Don't generalise. I do not dress to impress men. If my attire impresses men then it's a by product...I dress to please myself which means clothes which emphasise certain parts of my body, depending on how I feel that day....my chap hates a lot of my clothes but I still wear them...

I don't dress to impress women either but I understand why a lot do....it's more for confidence....if a woman thinks she looks better than th competition, she will feel more confident and think she has a better chance with the men. Men generally aren't impressed by the actual dress, just the stuff filling it


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Again I am not on the attack so please don't take it I am. So you post up provocative pictures to rebel? Why you feel the need to do that on a open board with total strangers?


It wasn't to strangers. I was going out with a guy on here and he told me "don't you dare post any topless pictures" so what do I do? Post topless pictures


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I like peacocks they're pretty


I have a tattoo of a peacock

I live tattoos


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I have a tattoo of a peacock
> 
> I live tattoos


Ooooooh am so jealous

I want one!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Yes in my opinion but the years of evolution and the laws of nature and animal instinct back me up. But hey ho you sisters know you are right cause you just are.
> 
> Btw when you say you dress to impress other women you really mean to COMPETE with other women. What do you think you are competing for? Status, style, symbolism, attractiveness, power? Do your research and you will see all that equates to getting a better partner. Think of a peacock lol.


Except a peacock is male :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooooooh am so jealous
> 
> I want one!!!!


Will send you some pics once I'm in PR


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Don't generalise. I do not dress to impress men. If my attire impresses men then it's a by product...I dress to please myself which means clothes which emphasise certain parts of my body, depending on how I feel that day....my chap hates a lot of my clothes but I still wear them...
> 
> I don't dress to impress women either but I understand why a lot do....it's more for confidence....if a woman thinks she looks better than th competition, she will feel more confident and think she has a better chance with the men. Men generally aren't impressed by the actual dress, just the stuff filling it


That's a better way of putting what I meant.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Will send you some pics once I'm in PR


Yay!!! Thank you


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

BOOBIES!!! :w00t:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Don't generalise. I do not dress to impress men. If my attire impresses men then it's a by product...I dress to please myself which means clothes which emphasise certain parts of my body, depending on how I feel that day....my chap hates a lot of my clothes but I still wear them...
> 
> I don't dress to impress women either but I understand why a lot do....it's more for confidence....*if a woman thinks she looks better than th competition, she will feel more confident and think she has a better chance with the men. *Men generally aren't impressed by the actual dress, just the stuff filling it


I rest my case


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Don't *generalise.* I do not dress to impress men. If my attire impresses men then it's a by product...I dress to please myself which means clothes which emphasise certain parts of my body, depending on how I feel that day....my chap hates a lot of my clothes but I still wear them...
> 
> I don't dress to impress women either but I understand why a lot do....it's more for confidence....if a woman thinks she looks better than th competition, she will feel more confident and think she has a better chance with the men. Men *generally* aren't impressed by the actual dress, just the stuff filling it


 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Except a peacock is male :lol:


 And the way they strut around with their chests puffed up reminds me very much of the wee bicep boys in my gym. :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> And the way they strut around with their chests puffed up reminds me very much of the wee bicep boys in my gym. :lol:


Bet peacocks are prettier


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> Bet peacocks are prettier


Very much so. And tastier.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> And the way they strut around with their chests puffed up reminds me very much of the wee bicep boys in my gym. :lol:


Which is also aimed at impressing the opposite sex. I say aimed as most of the time they fail. A real arm impresses, not a 16 inch bump


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I shagged a girl once who looked like she had a great pair in clothes

Hours later she was riding my cock and her boobs closely resembled a couple of bananas ffs, nipple black and everything

Couldnt believe it, a couple of fairtrades bouncing in my face

Why some women have to be so pretentious and materialistic i dont know


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

15 pages of utter nonsense.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why women wear very little then either look down, pull there top up or whatever when the male looks at them. It makes me laugh, out loud most of the time

Very bizzare


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Which is also aimed at impressing the opposite sex. I say aimed as most of the time they fail. A real arm impresses, not a 16 inch bump


If we were talking about a social situation I would probably agree with you, but if you could see them. In their little flock, bearing in mind there are very few women in my gym, and none of equivalent age, I think they are very much trying to impress the older bodybuilders and powerlifters. I get this overwhelming urge to pat them on the head and say bless.

On holiday with a mate of mine we went to the local gym in deepest darkest France. Within 10 mins my friend had a devoted set of babybuilders following him around, worship in their eyes. It was, one of the funniest things I have ever seen.

But we are kinda getting off the point. Bras are, for me at least, 100% necessary to prevent back ache and provide support so the tissue doesn't stretch. I do not wear them to show off, or attract attention, I do my utmost to mimimise the damn things.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Resten txt me earlier saying 53hrs till im back :lol:


That wasnt all he sent me, unfortunately....

The closet. :lol:

Anyways; what page can I see boobies?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Hows about this one?. I could sit down and rub the wifes tits for fun and make them wobble, so that should work too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> really ?? :confused1:
> 
> every single woman i have met wearing a peep hole bra was a slut
> 
> ...


Lol I don't own one!!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I don't own one!!


Ahhhhh..... :-(

Was looking forward to judging you lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I shagged a girl once who looked like she had a great pair in clothes
> 
> Hours later she was riding my cock and her boobs closely resembled a couple of bananas ffs, nipple black and everything
> 
> ...


I actually laughed at loud at the fairtrades:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbritish said:


> Ahhhhh..... :-(
> 
> Was looking forward to judging you lol


  I can practically hear the disappointment. Bet that Ahhhh was in the same tone kids use when they're told they are only allowed one biscuit so they don't ruin their tea! :lol:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I can practically hear the disappointment. Bet that Ahhhh was in the same tone kids use when they're told they are only allowed one biscuit so they don't ruin their tea! :lol:


Ha ha yep you got me on that one .

Nothing worse than ruining your tea


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> I shagged a girl once who looked like she had a great pair in clothes
> 
> Hours later she was riding my cock and her boobs closely resembled a couple of bananas ffs, nipple black and everything
> 
> ...


However..u could have declined the ride way before ' u couldn't believe it' why some men have to take the fair trade fuk ..I just don't know.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> However..u could have declined the ride way before ' u couldn't believe it' *why some men have to take the fair trade fuk ..I just don't know*.


In my case it's because she's the mother of my kids so I feel a certain obligation.

Seriously though, if we all (men and women) took to sacking off lovers because they were not perfect naked the birth rate would go into serious decline.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> In my case it's because she's the mother of my kids so I feel a certain obligation.
> 
> Seriously though, if we all (men and women) took to sacking off lovers because they were not perfect naked the birth rate would go into serious decline.


And yes that wouldn't be a bad thing. It wasn't about her not being perfect it was slagging off but still getting the sex before doing so...if said this before men who slag the women off tend to do it after sex, if she was that bad..don't go there. And re mother of ur kids...well ur on lock down then lol


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Makes me laugh listening to some blokes stories of lack of appreciation for the opposite sex. Beauty is every where we are t perfect no one is even tho I'm pretty damn close but don't like to brag. So we look for the best parts and we assist in bringing those out. When you learn how to do this above your own selfish motive it just becomes a pleasure for someone to want to do it for you.

And Becklet good attitude I like it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> On holiday with a mate of mine we went to the local gym in deepest darkest France. Within 10 minutes my friend had a devoted set of babybuilders following him around, worship in their eyes. It was, one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


Actually i had this in my gym a while back, sat down to do me set when before i know it there's 10 or so lads hanging around or training right next to me.

Didn't know whether to laugh or cry, it was also a bit unsettling having my own little following.

As for bewbage meh for the most part i find them purely functional, nice seeing them but to me they aren't the be and end all, they just add to the overall package.

But a woman in a basque or bustier, huuuuuba :wub:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> And yes that wouldn't be a bad thing. It wasn't about her not being perfect it was slagging off but still getting the sex before doing so...if said this before men who slag the women off tend to do it after sex, if she was that bad..don't go there. *And re mother of ur kids...well ur on lock down then lol*


Yes, and wouldn't have it any other way. Her body may have a bit more "character" than when we first met but I see all those stretch marks, sags and wobbly bits as battle scars earned bringing our children into this world. They mean a lot to me for that reason.

My man card is available for collection if anyone feels obligated to revoke it. I can live very happily without it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Jsb said:


> Makes me laugh listening to some blokes stories of lack of appreciation for the opposite sex. Beauty is every where we are t perfect no one is even tho I'm pretty damn close but don't like to brag. So we look for the best parts and we assist in bringing those out. When you learn how to do this above your own selfish motive it just becomes a pleasure for someone to want to do it for you.
> 
> And Becklet good attitude I like it


Well said. I find there is something physically beautiful in most people. It may be subtle things like their eyes, their smile or mannerisms rather than in your face boobs and legs up to their armpits. Physical beauty fades with time though so a beautiful personality is far more important for a sustainable relationship..


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Talaria said:


> 15 pages of utter nonsense.


Plus I try and give an insight into what goes on in a woman's mind but the guy keep dismissing it. Their so self involved they think that everything a woman does is to impress them!

If you're out in a nightclub you scan the other girls to see what they are wearing before even noticing a guy. You go to the toilets you see what other girls are wearing, probably have a bitch to your mate if someone younger with a better figure flounces in wearing something fantastic! If a guy gave me a compliment I'd be like yeah whatever but if a woman sincerely complemented something I was wearing or wanted to know where I bought my dress or shoes from I would be delighted with that compliment.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

deary me


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

And no bloke would wear padded shorts or an enhancing top would they


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

interesting thread


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

zack amin said:


> interesting thread


Highly inappropriate for gen con wouldn't you say?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Highly inappropriate for gen con wouldn't you say?


considering pics of boobs are being continuously shown in gencon were kids can access such material is abit uneasy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

V


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PharmaDub said:


> Keep wrapping up so you don't get an early xmas prezzy!!!!


Hey what did I do??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PharmaDub said:


> Not you skeane or what ever his name was!!!! You didn't do anything you are absolutely in the right, that TIT was just looking for a reaction and ia a grade a bell end :thumb:


Lo he got banned in the end lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

PharmaDub said:


> Not you skeane or what ever his name was!!!! You didn't do anything you are absolutely in the right, that TIT was just looking for a reaction and ia a grade a bell end :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 137819


Well that's not nice


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

PharmaDub said:


> Not you skeane or what ever his name was!!!! You didn't do anything you are absolutely in the right, that TIT was just looking for a reaction and ia a grade a bell end :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well that's not nice


REPORTED !


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> REPORTED !


Sod of!   you tried that last time


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

inb4 another lock off


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am gonna neg the **** out of you! :gun_bandana:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> I am gonna neg the **** out of you! :gun_bandana:


Who?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

PharmaDub said:


> Not you skeane or what ever his name was!!!! You didn't do anything you are absolutely in the right, that TIT was just looking for a reaction and ia a grade a bell end :thumb:


Post reported. Against the board rules to abuse members of the forum.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Sod of!   you tried that last time


Except I'm joking as not sad enough to report posts on the Internet :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> Except I'm joking as not sad enough to report posts on the Internet :whistling:


lol yeah I know

But neither am I lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Heath said:


> Except I'm joking as not sad enough to report posts on the Internet :whistling:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 137819





Heath said:


>


Isn't @PharmaDub a woman?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Highly inappropriate for gen con wouldn't you say?


No iv seen worse...are u mis behaving dr??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No iv seen worse...are u mis behaving dr??


He's always misbehaving


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Team Vulva have appeared


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No iv seen worse...are u mis behaving dr??


No no, I'm being good for once. I just found that post highly offensive and the language totally inappropriate. I mean, it's on the open board, so kids could come across it. Those poor children.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> Team Vulva have appeared


I hope that's not a dig at me. I'm not scared of reporting you too!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No no, I'm being good for once. I just found that post highly offensive and the language totally inappropriate. I mean, it's on the open board, so kids could come across it. Those poor children.


I reported it aswell.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

PharmaDub said:


> I cant be a knight im a Bird


Glad you know this :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh No


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No no, I'm being good for once. I just found that post highly offensive and the language totally inappropriate. I mean, it's on the open board, so kids could come across it. Those poor children.


I need to learn to swim .... I can swim !! I'm a very good swimmer actually


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> Oh No


Don't you dare start !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No no, I'm being good for once. I just found that post highly offensive and the language totally inappropriate. I mean, it's on the open board, so kids could come across it. Those poor children.


Such a kind heart u have albeit blue, @Breda no team member I stand alone


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I hope that's not a dig at me. I'm not scared of reporting you too!


No no I don't have digs at people, it was aimed at the ladies but the report function is there for you to use if I have offended you in any way


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Team Vulva have appeared


You rang! I'm the CEO, MD, HR and tea lady for team Vulva's. I'm the only member!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Isn't @PharmaDub a woman?


Shhhh! You're not supposed to tell them that....after all, everyone knows there are no women on the internet.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ohno said:


> Oh No





mrssalvatore said:


> Don't you dare start !!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> No no I don't have digs at people, it was aimed at the ladies but the report function is there for you to use if I have offended you in any way


Ah sorry man. Crossed wires on my part. I feel bad now.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Don't bloody egg him on lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Shhhh! You're not supposed to tell them that....after all, everyone knows there are no women on the internet.


Yes we're all the men in disguise that have been loyal to enter the pr pmsl !!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew we'd be able to sneak an agent into the powder room eventually guys


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 137819





Heath said:


>





Gym Bunny said:


> Shhhh! You're not supposed to tell them that....after all, everyone knows there are no women on the internet.


Ooops! Sorry, it just slipped out. I don't think anyone noticed ....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I need to learn to swim .... I can swim !! I'm a very good swimmer actually


Anything is easy enough to pick up as long as you have completeconcentration.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Don't bloody egg him on lol


all we need now is the viking strongman and we have a full house lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

And another thread is closed....night all


----------

